# My new refugium pendant



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

S.S tube lathed out, 9w bulb

Voila a light with the wrong spectrum for my refugium.... At least my retarded clowns will have light


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice work... 

Sent via the Shining.


----------

